# This little girl is Chocolate



## alsea1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I took some recent pics of my tiny lil flock today.
This is Chocolate. She is a Katahdin.
A real cutie if I don't say so myself


----------



## woodsie (Apr 19, 2013)

super cute...my girl just said "maybe one day we can go pick her up!"


----------



## CocoNUT (Apr 19, 2013)

My child would roll her eyes at ME being the one saying that!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh!!!!  I LOVE her...our Dorper/Kat sheep so far have not had a chocolate lamb...I must have her!!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it too late to call dibs?  She's gorgeous!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you guys.  Thats quite the compliment.
I am really pleased with her. 
The only white on her is a few hairs on the end of her tail.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 21, 2013)

Did I mention I could be there in 8 hours?   Love ALL the pics you've posted these last couple days


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL, That would be a long drive Doxiemoxie.

I am wishing I still had the ram that I bred Katie to.  
But he belonged to my son. My son decided on freezer camp.
But I know where he came from so plan on visiting this breeder again for a replacement ram when the time comes.
Sometimes I feel inspired to take pics of the animals.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful color, adorable!!


----------

